
Ask HN: Alternatives to app.domain.com - osullip
Hosting a marketing site on a different platform to an app forces the use of sub-domains to direct the user to the right place.
(domain.com&#x2F;dashboard is replace by app.domain.com&#x2F;dashboard, for example)<p>We&#x27;re not limited to using `app` for the sub-domain<p>A single function app could use things like:
email.domain.com &#x2F;Email provider
trade.domain.com &#x2F;Stock trading
wallet.domain.com &#x2F;Coin wallet<p>Have you seen any creative or fun names given to the sub-domain?
======
troydavis
Make www and the apex domain resolve to the app, not the marketing site. For
non-logged-in users (or if you want to, everyone), the app proxies / to the
marketing site. For all requests, it proxies the handful of other path
prefixes you use (beginning with /about, /tour, /contact, etc.). The user only
ever sees one hostname.

